# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Financa 5.0

## Aldi1

Pershendetje!

kerkoj ndihme rreth finances 5, kemi ne pune financen 5, 1 pc server dhe 2 pc klient te licensuar. ceshtja eshte se une dua te shtoj edhe kompjutera te tjere si klient ose te formatoj kompjuterat klient qe kam pasi jan "trashur" ca...

a ka ndonje menyre ta bej kete pa kerkuar ndihmen e ISD pasi ndihma e tyre kushton ca dhe muandoshta do te me duhet vazhdimisht te bej ndryshime tek pc klient qe kam...

Faleminderit!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nese ti i ke blere keto programe atehere do kete mundesi. Per sa ti nuk shkel parimet e kontrates e te drejtat e perdorimit te programit ti ke mundesi te provosh cte duash. Ajo qe ty te pengon per momentin eshte licensimi i programit. Nese licensimi behet me cdkey atehere shkeput nje nga kompjuterat ekzistues edhe perdor cd key ne kompjuterin e ri ne kete menyre ti nuk ke me shume se 2 kliente pra ti nuk thyen licensen. Nese programi vjen me dongle atehere hiq dongle nga klientet e vjeter e vendose ne i riu pasi ke bere instalimin ne kete menyre nuk thyen prap licensimin. Nese licensimi behet ne server me databaze atehere duhet te dish menyren se si ky licensim behet. Nese licensimi behet duke gjeneruar hashe nga pasijet e kompjuterit ku klienti eshte instaluar atehere do te duhet me patjeter te kontaktosh programuesit qe te bejne ndryshimet ne database me gjenerimin e kodit po nese kjo eshte e vertete atehere kompania qe e prodhon programi. Jane ca leshko qe e kane mendjn vetem per te te mare lek se cdo program nese ben kete menyre licensimi atehere duhet te kete procedura per te bere aktivizimin caktivizimin e klienteve. 

Nese me jep me shume info mund te te ndihmoj me shume po me sa ke permendur keto mund te te them

Ardi

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Pershendetje!
> 
> kerkoj ndihme rreth finances 5, kemi ne pune financen 5, 1 pc server dhe 2 pc klient te licensuar. ceshtja eshte se une dua te shtoj edhe kompjutera te tjere si klient ose te formatoj kompjuterat klient qe kam pasi jan "trashur" ca...
> 
> a ka ndonje menyre ta bej kete pa kerkuar ndihmen e ISD pasi ndihma e tyre kushton ca dhe muandoshta do te me duhet vazhdimisht te bej ndryshime tek pc klient qe kam...
> 
> Faleminderit!





Eshte e thjeshte ne fakt... une kam ndenj nje nate deri nga ora 2 dhe e gjeta... perdorin nje sistem mbrotjeje te dobet. Ne total perbehet nga:

1. Nje REGKEY

REGEDIT4
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MSModalresultBand.1]
"EditFlg02"="61I73G12S0101010101010101000000000000  000000000001GHIJKLMNOPQ"

Ky me siper eshte numri "serial"... ne fakt nuk eshte mbrotje  e mirefillte sepse mund ta modifikosh vete si te duash sic kam bere une me siper edhe perseri te funksionoje... psh me lart nese nuk gaboj seriali eshte 0123456789... futja kot dmth e gjithesesi punon. Eshte me teper reg value check pra se sa ndonje serial i kontrolloar apo gjeneruar nga ndonje algoritem i avancuar. Me siper e kam formatuar gati per ta bere copy&paste ne nje dok notepad edhe mund ta ruash si skedar .reg

2. Tre .dll files. Keto i gjen ne system32 dhe keto bejne realisht difernecen (dll protection). Kopjoji ne PC tjeter qe do te instalosh, kopjo manualisht financen, shto celesin ne regjister dhe kaq. Mbaroi e gjithe puna.
Nuk mund te te jap emrat e ketyre fileve dll mos i kerko kot. Me teper ne respekt te zhvilluesve te programit (megjithese cmimi eshte qesharakshmerisht i larte...me shtrenjte se Quickbooks dhe vete softi plot probleme)
Besoj se edhe kaq sa kam thene eshte shume dhe kushdo qe ka pak vullnet ia del shume shpejt t'a vere ne funksion.

----------


## Aldi1

Shume faleminderit per pegjigjet!
Ne momentin qe do kem rezultate do njoftoj...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Aldi1

Une per te kuptuar me mire udhezimet kerkova kete "regkey" edhe ato dll files ne system32 por nuk gjeta gje. Pyetja ime shte qe keto veprime une duhet ti bej ne nje nga kompjuterat klient apo ne server, dhe a mundeni per ndonje ndihme me konkrete pasi te kerkosh disa dll files ne system32 eshte si me kerku gjilperen ne kashte  :perqeshje: . Nese ka problem te me pergjigjeni ketu me dergoni nje mp nese mundeni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> Une per te kuptuar me mire udhezimet kerkova kete "regkey" edhe ato dll files ne system32 por nuk gjeta gje. Pyetja ime shte qe keto veprime une duhet ti bej ne nje nga kompjuterat klient apo ne server, dhe a mundeni per ndonje ndihme me konkrete pasi te kerkosh disa dll files ne system32 eshte si me kerku gjilperen ne kashte . Nese ka problem te me pergjigjeni ketu me dergoni nje mp nese mundeni


eshte shume e thjeshte ti gjesh
by date/modified/ etj ose bej 1 txt list para se ta instalosh dhe 1 pasi ta instalosh pastaj krahaso listat

dir /b > lista1.txt
dir /b > lista2.txt



po s'bere gje dergome mua programin dhe do ti gjej une ato dll

----------


## klevislada

pershednetje
Do te doja te dija, si mund te downlodoje versionin demo te financa 5.0 flm

----------


## francovice

> pershednetje
> Do te doja te dija, si mund te downlodoje versionin demo te financa 5.0 flm


*
Nga faqja zyrtare:* http://isd.com.al/
*Shkarko Financa 5 Demo:* http://downloads.isd.com.al/SetupF5.exe

----------


## klevislada

> *
> Nga faqja zyrtare:* http://isd.com.al/
> *Shkarko Financa 5 Demo:* http://downloads.isd.com.al/SetupF5.exe


shume flm per pergjigjen tuaj

----------


## kasapi12345

si mund te gjeje nje setup financa 5 qe te mos jete demo por kur ta instaloje te me japi dhe ato 3 dll.files sepse me demo nuk funksjonon

----------


## asime

pershendetje .desha te dija se cili eshte pass i financa 5 kur eshte bere download si version demo????

----------


## virusi2200

https://keygens.pro/crack/96810/
Ky eshte nje keygens por duhet programi jo demo ka mundesi te na i siguroi njeri?
Gjithashtu nese ka mundesi ndonjeri Alpha Business keygens

----------


## LipaBoga

Pershendetje
A e ka njeri Financa POS?

----------

